# bacon cure



## kiska95 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Mr Monkey & Wade,

After my last escaped with curing bacon, you may remember 6KG went into the bin because didn't pay attention to detail. Well you will be pleased to know that I followed Mr Monkey's advice and used the "Cure Calculator" and all turned out perfect. Bacon loin steaks on the BBQ last nite at a mates Q that even Loshy said were good!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Kiska, I have run out of Bacon, can you send a food package asap? [emoji]128022[/emoji][emoji]128022[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Aug 30, 2015)

Thats great news Brian 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Do we get any photos?


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 30, 2015)

Might do as I cut it in half! and only used half!!!


----------

